# What would...



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

... these mice look like?

A* B* ce/ce D* P
A* b/b ce/ce D* P

Also, what is the order of dominance in the c-locus? I know c/c is white, and ch/ch siamese, and cch/cch chinchilla, but what would a c/ce look like? And would C/ce still show signs of dilution?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

c/ce is black eyed cream in the UK (black eyed bone in some other countries), C/ce wouldn't show any dilution, and A* ce/ce and A* b/b ce/ce would look like a ticked, streaky stone (UK) or beige (US).

Hope this helps you!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay, then, would there by any noticeable difference in the looks of A* b/b ce/ce and A* ce/ce? Because I'm pretty sure TJ is one of those, and considering a couple of his most recent babies are chocolates, he must be B/b at least, maybe b/b. I guess the best way to tell is breeding him to a chocolate?


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

I think you might be confusing A/* for non-agouti when in fact A/* is agouti-based.

Are you saying he is agouti or not? If not agouti it would be a/a ce/ce or a/a b/b ce/ce.

The chocolate generally does not change the beige (stone in UK) color much.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

He is agouti. I bred him to a self, and 4 of the babies are agouti. I'm just trying to figure out what kind of agouti he is.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok, just making sure. 

Can you post a picture of him? What are his parents?


----------

